# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Музыка кино

## dic

Aleksandr Nevsky - YouTube

----------


## Lampada



----------


## dic

Улица родная - Весна на Заречной улице - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

*Наша серенькая кошка*
Простудилась у окошка.
Испугались не на шутку
Мы за бедную Машутку
И решились, сгоряча,
Звать профессора-врача. 
Я немедленно лечу
К знаменитому врачу.
Доктор, дома Вы? Да! Дa!
Помогите нам – беда!
Наша серенькая кошка
Простудилась у окошка,
И теперь у бедной Маши
Ломота, озноб и кашель. 
Доктор молвил мне в ответ:
- Я могу Вам дать совет:
Чтоб избегнуть лихорадки
Надо выпить кофе сладкий,
А потом лежать в постели
С теплым бинтиком на теле. 
Я от доктора бегу,
Повторяю на ходу:
Чтоб избегнуть лихорадки,
Надо выпить кофе сладкий,
А потом лежать в постели
С теплым бинтиком на теле. 
Но в последнюю минуту
Я рецепты перепутал
И явился от врача,
Оглушительно крича:
Чтоб избегнуть лихорадки
Надо скушать бинтик гладкий,
А потом лежать в постели
С теплым кофеем на теле! 
Добрый дедушка Прокофий
Заварил душистый кофе,
Перелил тот кофе в миску
И облил из миски киску.
Киска прыгает, как мяч…
Что за средство?!
Вот так врач!! 
Больше доктор мне не нужен…
Если я, друзья, простужен,
Говорю я тете Анне:
Завари мне кофе в ванне».

----------


## Lampada

*Не увидит никто моих слёз*
Не заглянет никто в мою душу,
Ветер вдаль мои слёзы унёс,
Плачу я, тишину не нарушу.
Не увидит никто,
Не увидит никто,
Не увидит никто моих слёз  
Не увидит никто моих слёз
Птица вольная, нет, не заплачет
проживу я легко, не всеръёз
Уж такая судьба моя значит
Не увидит никто,
Не увидит никто
Не увидит никто моих слёз
Не увидит никто моих слёз 
Не увидит никто моих слёз,
Не поддамся печали и горю.
В жизни так у меня повелось,
Никогда я с судьбою не спорю.
Не увидит никто,
Не увидит никто
Не увидит никто моих слёз
Не увидит никто моих слёз 
Не увидит никто,
Не увидит никто
Не увидит никто моих слёз

----------


## dic

Какое мне дело до вас до всех..."Последний дюйм" - YouTube   Тяжёлым басом ревёт фугас, Ударил фонтан огня. А Боб Кеннеди пустился в пляс: "Какое мне дело до всех до вас, А вам - до меня?"  Трещит земля, как пустой орех, Как щепка летит броня. А Боба вновь разбирает смех: "Какое мне дело до вас до всех, А вам - до меня?"  Но пуля-дура вошла меж глаз  Ему на закате дня. Успел сказать он и в этот раз: "Какое мне дело до всех до вас, А вам - до меня?"  Простите солдату последний грех, И, памяти не храня, Печальных не ставьте над нами вех. Какое мне дело до вас до всех, А вам - до меня?

----------


## wanja

Слова:Н.Олев
Музыка: М. Дунаевский
Исполняют: П. Смеян и Т. Воронина *Кружит Земля, как в детстве карусель,* * А над Землей кружат ветра потерь,* * Ветра потерь, разлук, обид и зла ,* * Им нет числа.* * Им нет числа, сквозят из всех щелей,* * Сердца людей, срывая дверь с петель,* * Круша надежды и внушая страх,* * Кружат ветра, кружат ветра.*  *Припев: Сотни лет, и день и ночь вращается,* * Карусель-Земля,* * Сотни лет все ветры возвращаются,* * На круги своя.* *Но есть на свете ветер перемен,* * Он прилетит, прогнав ветра измен,* * Развеет он, когда придет пора,* * Ветра разлук, обид ветра.* *Припев: Сотни лет и день и ночь вращается,* * Карусель-Земля,* * Сотни лет все в жизни возвращается,* * На круги своя.* *Завтра ветер переменится, завтра прошлому взамен,* * Он придет, он будет добрый, ласковый,* * Ветер перемен.* * Завтра ветер переменится, завтра прошлому взамен,* * Он придет, он будет добрый, ласковый,* * Ветер перемен..*

----------


## dic

Георг Отс - "Ария Мистера Икс" - YouTube

----------


## dic

Гликерия Богданова-Чеснокова и Григорий Ярон - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

Published on Mar 8, 2014 by *pustinnik50* Киноклип.
 Солистки: Александра Прокошина и Валентина Клоднина. 
Музыка - В. Захаров, слова - М. Исаковский.     *«И кто его знает».* 
На закате ходит парень
Возле дома моего,
Поморгает мне глазами
И не скажет ничего. 
И кто его нает,
Чего он моргает,
Чего он моргает,
Чего он моргает. 
Как приду я на гулянье,
Он танцует и поёт,
А простимся у калитки —
Отвернётся и вздохнёт. 
И кто его знает,
Чего он вздыхает,
Чего он вздыхает,
Чего он вздыхает. 
Я спросила:—Что не весел?
Иль не радует житьё?
— Потерял я,— отвечает,— 
Сердце бедное своё.— 
И кто его знает,
Зачем он теряет,
Зачем он теряет,
Зачем он теряет. 
А вчера прислал по почте
Два загадочных письма:
В каждой строчке — только точки,—
Догадайся, мол, сама. 
И кто его знает,
На что намекает,
На что намекает,
На что намекает. 
Я разгадывать не стала —
Не надейся и не жди,—
Только сердце почему-то
Сладко таяло в груди. 
И кто его знает,
Чего оно тает,
Чего оно тает,
Чего оно тает?!  _1938_

----------


## dic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNqL7swajso

----------


## dic



----------


## dic

Владимир Коренев родился 20 июня 1940 года в Севастополе в семье контр-адмирала Бориса Леонидовича Коренева. 495_1853.jpg

----------


## dic



----------


## EfreytoR_S

Композитор Эдуард Артемьев

----------


## EfreytoR_S

Иван Бурляев

----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## wanja

По воле рока так случилось  
Иль это нрав у нас таков,  
Зачем троим, скажи на милость,  
Такое множество врагов.   
Но на судьбу не стоит дуться,  
Там, у других вдали, Бог весть,  
А здесь у нас враги найдутся,  
Была бы честь, была бы честь.     _Припев._
Не вешать нос, гардемарины,  
Дурна ли жизнь иль хороша.  
Едины парус и душа,  
Едины парус и душа,  
Судьба и Родина едины.    
В делах любви, как будто мирных,  
Стезя влюбленных такова,  
Что русский взнос за счастье милых -  
Не кошелёк, а голова.   
Но шпаги свист и вой картечи,  
И тьмы острожной тишина  
За долгий взгляд короткой встречи,                                                              
Ах, это право, не цена.     _Припев._
Не вешать нос, гардемарины,  
Дурна ли жизнь иль хороша.  
Едины парус и душа,  
Едины парус и душа,  
Судьба и Родина едины.

----------


## wanja

Как жизнь без весны, весна без листвы, 
 Листва без грозы, и гроза без молний. 
 Так годы скучны, без права любви, 
 Лететь на призыв или стон безмолвный твой. 
 Так годы скучны, без права любви, 
 Лететь на призыв или стон безмолвный твой.  
  Увы, не предскажешь беду, 
 Зови, я удар отведу. 
 Пусть голову сам за это отдам, 
 Гадать о цене, не по мне, любимая.  
 Дороги любви у нас нелегки, 
 Зато к нам добры белый мох и клевер. 
 Полны соловьи счастливой тоски, 
 И вёсны щедры, возвратясь на север к нам. 
 Полны соловьи счастливой тоски, 
 И вёсны щедры, возвратясь на север к нам.  
 Земля, где так много разлук, 
 Сама повенчает нас вдруг. 
 За то, что верны мы птицам весны, 
 Они и зимой нам слышны, любимая. 
 (любимый мой)

----------


## dic



----------


## wanja

И глянет мгла из всех болот, из всех теснин,
И засвистит весёлый кнут над пегой парою,
Ты запоёшь свою тоску, летя во тьму один,
А я одна заплачу песню старую.  
Разлука - вот извечный враг российских грёз,
Разлука - вот полночный тать счаcтливой полночи.
И лишь земля из-под колёс,
И не расслышать из-за гроз
Ни ваших шпаг, ни ваших слёз, ни слов о помощи! 
Какой беде из века в век обречены,
Какой нужде мы платим дань, прощаясь с милыми?
И отчего нам эта явь такие дарит сны,
Что дивный свет над песнями унылыми? 
Быть может, нам не размыкать счастливых рук,
Быть может, нам распрячь коней на веки вечные...
Но стонет север, кличет юг,
И вновь колёс прощальный стук,
И вот судьба разбита вдруг
О вёрсты встречные!

----------


## wanja

В мой старый сад, ланфрен-ланфра 
Лети, моя голубка 
Там сны висят, ланфрен-ланфра 
На всех ветвях, голубка   
Ланфрен-ланфра, лан-тати-та 
Там свеж ручей, трава густа 
Постель из ландышей пуста Лети в мой сад, голубка   
Мы лёгкий сон, ланфрен-ланфра 
Сорвём с тяжёлой ветки 
Как сладок он, ланфрен-ланфра 
Такие сны так редки   
Ланфрен-ланфра, лан-тати-та 
Но слаще сна твои уста 
И роза падает с куста 
Тебе на грудь, голубка   
В моём саду, ланфрен-ланфра 
Три соловья и ворон 
Они беду, ланфрен-ланфра 
Любви пророчат хором   
Ланфрен-ланфра, лан-тати-та 
Свети прощальная звезда 
Любовь последняя чиста 
Лети в мой сад, голубка

----------


## EfreytoR_S

Как будто по ступенькам 
Всё выше и вперёд, 
Из детства постепенно 
Нас юность уведёт. 
И скоро у порога, 
Решать куда шагнуть, 
А нас позвал в дорогу 
Далёкий Млечный путь.
Нас ночь тревожит снами 
Волшебными почти, 
Мы катимся на санках 
По Млечному пути. 
И боязно немного, 
И ветер хлещет в грудь, 
Зовёт, зовёт в дорогу 
Далёкий Млечный путь. 
Как будто по ступенькам 
Все выше и вперёд, 
Из детства постепенно 
Нас юность уведёт. 
Нас юность уведёт, 
Нас юность уведёт.

----------


## EfreytoR_S



----------


## wanja

*Композитор: Чернышев В. Автор слов: Рождественский Р. *  Ночь прошла, будто прошла боль,
 Спит земля, пусть отдохнет, пусть.
 У Земли, как и у нас с тобой
 Там, впереди, долгий, как жизнь, путь.   Припев: Я возьму этот большой мир,
 Каждый день, каждый его час,
 Если что-то я забуду,
 Вряд ли звезды примут нас.
 Если что-то я забуду,
 Вряд ли звезды примут нас.    Я возьму щебет земных птиц,
 Я возьму добрых ручьев плеск,
 Я возьму свет грозовых зарниц,
 Шепот ветров, зимний пустой лес…   Припев: Я возьму этот большой мир,
 Каждый день, каждый его час,
 Если что-то я забуду,
 Вряд ли звезды примут нас.
 Если что-то я забуду,
 Вряд ли звезды примут нас.   Я возьму память земных верст,
 Буду плыть в спелом, густом льне.
 Там вдали, там, возле синих звезд
 Солнце Земли будет светить мне.    Припев: Я возьму этот большой мир,
 Каждый день, каждый его час,
 Если что-то я забуду,
 Вряд ли звезды примут нас.
 Если что-то я забуду,
 Вряд ли звезды примут нас.

----------


## dic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1Z50PVt7SE

----------


## wanja

Изменения в природе происходят год от года
 Непогода нынче в моде непогода непогода
 Словно из водопровода льет на нас с небес вода
 Полгода плохая погода полгода совсем никуда
 Полгода плохая погода полгода совсем никуда
 Никуда никуда нельзя укрыться нам
 Но откладывать жизнь никак нельзя
 Никуда никуда но знай что где-то там
 Кто-то ищет тебя среди дождя 
Грома грозные раскаты от заката до восхода
 За грехи людские плата непогода непогода
 Не ангина не простуда посерьезнее беда
 Полгода плохая погода полгода совсем никуда
 Полгода плохая погода полгода совсем никуда
 Никуда никуда нельзя укрыться нам
 Но откладывать жизнь никак нельзя
 Никуда никуда но знай что где-то там
 Кто-то ищет тебя среди дождя
 Никуда никуда но знай что где-то там
 Кто-то ищет тебя среди дождя

----------


## dic



----------


## wanja

Прекрасное далеко
Музыка: Крылатов Е.
Слова: Энтин Ю. 
Слышу голос из прекрасного далёка,
Голос утренний в серебряной росе,
Слышу голос, и манящая дорога
Кружит голову, как в детстве карусель.  _Припев:_
Прекрасное далёко, не будь ко мне жестоко, 
Не будь ко мне жестоко, жестоко не будь.
От чистого истока прекрасное далёко, 
В прекрасное далёко я начинаю путь. 
Слышу голос из прекрасного далёка,
Он зовёт меня не в райские края,
Слышу голос, голос спрашивает строго -
А сегодня , что для завтра сделал я. 
Я клянусь, что стану чище и добрее,
И в беде не брошу друга никогда,
Слышу голос, и спешу на зов скорее
По дороге, на которой нет следа.

----------


## Lampada

1960 молодой *Олег Каравайчук*

----------


## Lampada

*ОЛЕГ КАРАВАЙЧУК* - муз. ПРОЩАНИЕ ( к\ф Короткие встречи)

----------


## wanja

*Любовь обманная страна*                                                                                                  Я словно бабочка к огню стремилась так неодолимо
В любовь - волшебную страну,
Где назовут меня любимой. 
Где бесподобен день любой,
Где не страшилась я б ненастья,
Прекрасная страна любовь, страна любовь,
Ведь только в ней бывает счастье. 
Пришли иные времена.
Тебя то нет то лжешь не морщась.
Я поняла, любовь страна,
Где каждый человек притворщик,
Моя беда, а не вина, что я наивности образчик.
Любовь - обманная страна... обманная страна,
И каждый житель в ней обманщик. 
Зачем я плачу пред тобой и улыбаюсь так некстати,
Неверная страна любовь,
Там каждый человек предатель.
Но снова прорастет трава
Сквозь все преграды и напасти.
Любовь - весенняя страна, весенняя страна,
Ведь только в ней бывает счастье...
Бывает счастье

----------


## Lampada

Песня из кинофильма "Мужской разговор"    *Нейлоновое сердце * 
Муз:  Я. Френкель сл: И. Шаферан  
Говорят, что будет сердце из нейлона,
Говорят, что двести лет стучать ему,
Может это по науке и резонно,
А по нашему, ребята, ни к чему..
Может это по науке и резонно,
А по нашему, ребята, ни к чему. 
Кто-то слабого обидел и хохочет,
Кто-то трусом оказался и скулит,
А нейлоновое сердце не клокочет,
А нейлоновое сердце не болит.
А нейлоновое сердце не клокочет,
А нейлоновое сердце не болит. 
Нет, ребята, не для нас, определенно,
Жить не видя и не слыша ничего,
Даже если будет сердце из нейлона,
Мы научим беспокоиться его
Даже если будет сердце из нейлона,
Мы научим беспокоиться его.

----------


## dic



----------


## wanja

Автор текста (слов):
Матвеева Новелла 
Композитор (музыка):
Никитин С.    
Я леплю из пластилина -
Пластилин нежней, чем глина -
Я леплю из пластилина
Кукол, клоунов, собак.
Если кукла выйдет плохо,
Назову её Дурёха,
Если клоун выйдет плохо,
Назову его Дурак. 
Подошли ко мне два брата,
Подошли и говорят:
Разве кукла виновата,
Разве клоун виноват?
Ты их лепишь грубовато,
Ты их любишь маловато,
Ты сама и виновата,
А никто не виноват,
А никто не виноват. 
Я леплю из пластилина,
А сама вздыхаю тяжко.
Я леплю из пластилина,
Приговариваю так:
Если кукла выйдет плохо,
Назову её Бедняжка,
Если клоун выйдет плохо,
Назову его Бедняк.
Если клоун выйдет плохо,
Назову его Бедняк.

----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## wanja

Арго! Разве путь твой ближе,
Чем дорога млечная.
Арго! О каких потерях
Плачет птица встречная? 
Парус над тобой
Поднятый судьбой -
Это флаг разлук и странствий
Знамя вечное.
Парус над тобой
Поднятый судьбой -
Это флаг разлук и странствий
Знамя вечное. 
На - най - на - най - на - на,
На - най - на - най - на - на,
На - най - на - най - на - на,
На - най - на - най - на - най - на - на.
На - най - на - най - на - на,
На - най - на - най - на - на,
На - най - на - най - на - на,
На - най - на - най - на - най - на - на. 
Арго! Да пошлет нам небо
Путь с луной и звездами.
Арго! Если сникнет парус,
Мы ударим веслами. 
Что ж, в конце концов,
Путь - вся цель гребцов.
Вот, что нам открыли
Зимы с вёснами.
Что ж, в конце концов,
Путь - вся цель гребцов.
Вот, что нам с тобой открыли
Зимы с вёснами.

----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## Stat1x

Как молоды мы были

----------


## dic

Поёт Владимир Трошин  ПОЧЕМУ, ОТЧЕГО  муз. А.Эшпай, сл. В.Котов (За роялем Андрей Эшпай)  Для меня в этот день, Словно в мае, сирень, Помню, цвела. Неожиданно ты В мою жизнь и мечты, Помню, вошла.  Припев:  Почему, отчего и не знаю сам, Я поверил твоим голубым глазам. И теперь скажу тебе, Ты одна в моей судьбе, Ты одна в моей судьбе!  Дорогая, поверь: Я не в силах теперь Сердце унять. Ты, как свет, мне нужна, Ты должна, ты должна Это понять.  Припев.

----------


## wanja

* У природы нет плохой погоды*
Слова: Рязанов Э. 
Музыка: Петров А.  
слова Э. Рязанова, музыка А. Петрова 
У природы нет плохой погоды,
Каждая погода — благодать!
Дождь ли, снег — любое время года
Надо благодарно принимать. 
  Отзвуки душевной непогоды,
  В сердце одиночества печать
  И бессонниц горестные всходы
  Надо благодарно принимать. 
Смерть желаний, годы и невзгоды,
С каждым днем  все непосильней кладь,
Что тебе назначено природой,
Надо  благодарно принимать. 
  Смену лет, закаты и восходы
  И любви  последней благодать,
  Как и дату своего ухода,
  Надо благодарно принимать. 
У природы нет плохой погоды,
Ход времен нельзя остановить.
Осень жизни, как и осень года,
Надо не скорбя благословить.

----------


## wanja

*Если у вас нету тёти*  
Если у вас нету дома, 
Пожары ему не страшны, 
И жена не уйдёт к другому, 
Если у вас, если у вас, 
Если у вас нет жены, 
Нету жены.  
Если у вас нет собаки, 
Её не отравит сосед, 
И с другом не будет драки, 
Если у вас, если у вас, 
Если у вас друга нет, 
Друга нет.  
Оркестр гремит басами, 
Трубач выдувает медь. 
Думайте сами, решайте сами - 
Иметь или не иметь.  
Если у вас нету тёти, 
То вам её не потерять, 
И если вы не живёте, 
То вам и не, то вам и не, 
То вам и не умирать, 
Не умирать.  
Оркестр гремит басами, 
Трубач выдувает медь. 
Думайте сами, решайте сами - 
Иметь или не иметь. 
Иметь или не иметь.

----------


## wanja

*Мне нравится, что вы больны не мной
слова М. Цветаевой, музыка М. Таривердиева* Из телефильма «Ирония судьбы, или С легким паром!» 
Мне нравится,
Что вы больны не мной,
Мне нравится,
Что я больна не вами,
Что никогда тяжелый шар земной
Не уплывет под нашими ногами. 
Мне нравится, что можно быть смешной,
Распущенной,
И не играть словами,
И не краснеть удушливой волной,
Слегка соприкоснувшись рукавами. 
Спасибо вам
И сердцем и рукой
За то, что вы меня — не зная сами —
Так любите;
За мой ночной покой,
За редкость встреч закатными часами,
За наши
Негулянья под луной,
За солнце
Не у нас над головами,—
За то, что вы больны — увы! — не мной,
За то, что я — увы! — больна не вами...

----------


## wanja

*Песня про зайцев*
Слова:                             *Дербенев Л.*  
                         Музыка:                             *Зацепин А.* 
В тёмно-синем лесу, 
Где трепещут осины,  
Где с дубов-колдунов
Облетает листва,
На поляне траву
Зайцы в полночь косили
И при этом напевали 
Странные слова.     
А нам всё равно,  
А нам всё равно,  
Пусть боимся мы волка и сову.  
Дело есть у нас -  
В самый жуткий час  
Мы волшебную  
Косим трын-траву.    
А дубы-колдуны  
Что-то шепчут в тумане,  
У поганых болот  
Чьи-то тени встают.  
Косят зайцы траву,  
Трын-траву на поляне  
И от страха всё быстрее  
Песенку поют.    
А нам всё равно,  
А нам всё равно,  
Пусть боимся мы волка и сову.  
Дело есть у нас -  
В самый жуткий час  
Мы волшебную  
Косим трын-траву.    
А нам всё равно,  
А нам всё равно,  
Твёрдо верим мы  
В древнюю молву.  
Храбрым станет тот,  
Кто три раза в год  
В самый жуткий час  
Косит трын-траву.    
А нам всё равно,  
А нам всё равно,  
Станем мы храбрей  
И отважней льва.  
Устоим хоть раз  
В самый жуткий час,  
Все напасти нам  
Будут трын-трава.    
А нам всё равно,  
А нам всё равно,  
Твёрдо верим мы  
В древнюю молву. 
Храбрым станет тот,  
Кто три раза в год  
В самый жуткий час  
Косит трын-траву.

----------


## dic



----------


## wanja

*Остров невезения*                                                                         Слова Дербенев Л. Музыка Зацепин А.  
Весь покрытый зеленью, 
Абсолютно весь 
Остров невезения 
В океане есть. 
Остров невезения 
В океане есть. 
Весь покрытый зеленью, 
Абсолютно весь  
Там живут несчастные 
Люди дикари. 
На лицо ужасные 
Добрые внутри. 
На лицо ужасные 
Добрые внутри. 
Там живут несчастные 
Люди дикари.  
Видно в понедельник 
Их мама родила. 
Что они не делают 
Не идут дела. 
Что они не делают 
Не идут дела. 
Видно в понедельник 
Их мама родила.  
Крокодил не ловится 
Не растет кокос 
Плачут, богу молятся 
Не жалея слез. 
Плачут, богу молятся 
Не жалея слез. 
Крокодил не ловится 
Не растет кокос  
По такому случаю 
С ночи до зари 
Плачут невезучие 
Люди дикари 
И рыдают бедные 
И клянут беду, 
В день какой неведомо 
В никаком году.

----------


## dic



----------


## wanja

Позвони мне, позвони
Позвони мне, ради бога
Через время протяни
Голос тихий и глубокий
Звёзды тают над Москвой
Может, я забыла гордость
Как хочу я слышать голос
Как хочу я слышать голос
Долгожданный голос твой
Без тебя проходят дни
Что со мною, я не знаю
Умоляю - позвони
Позвони мне - заклинаю
Дотянись издалека
Пусть под этой звёздной бездной 
Вдруг раздастся гром небесный
Вдруг раздастся гром небесный
Телефонного звонка
Позвони мне, позвони 
Если я в твоей судьбе
Ничего уже не значу
Я забуду о тебе
Я смогу, я не заплачу
Эту боль перетерпя
Я дышать не перестану
Всё равно счастливой стану
Всё равно счастливой стану
Даже если без тебя

----------


## wanja

Нелепо, смешно, безрассудно, 
Безумно, волшебно. 
Ни толку, ни проку, 
Не в лад, невпопад совершенно.  
Приходит день, приходит час, 
Приходит миг, приходит срок 
И рвётся связь, 
Кипит гранит, пылает лёд, 
И лёгкий пух сбивает с ног, 
Что за напасть. 
И зацветает трын-трава, 
И соловьём поёт сова, 
И даже тоненькую нить 
Не в состояньи разрубить 
Стальной клинок, 
Стальной клинок.  
Нелепо, смешно, безрассудно, 
Безумно, волшебно. 
Ни толку, ни проку, 
Не в лад, невпопад совершенно.  
Приходит срок и вместе с ним 
Озноб и страх, и тайный жар, 
Восторг и власть. 
И боль, и смех, и тень, и свет 
В один костёр, в один пожар, 
Что за напасть.  
Из миража, из ничего, 
Из сумасбродства моего 
Вдруг возникает чей-то лик 
И обретает цвет и звук, 
И плоть, и страсть, 
И плоть, и страсть.  
Нелепо, смешно, безрассудно, 
Безумно, волшебно. 
Ни толку, ни проку, 
Не в лад, невпопад совершенно.

----------


## wanja

*  
Куплеты администратора (Обыкновенное чудо)*Слова:
Михайлов Ю. 
Композитор:
Гладков Г.  
Хорошо, когда женщина есть -
Леди, дама, синьора, фемина!
А для женщины главное честь,
Когда есть у ней рядом мужчина.
И повсюду, тем более здесь,
Где природа тиха и невинна...  
 А бабочка крылышками
Бяк-бяк-бяк-бяк,
А за ней воробышек
Прыг-прыг-прыг-прыг,
Он её голубушку
Шмяк-шмяк-шмяк-шмяк,
Ам ням-ням-ням,
Да и шмыг-шмыг-шмыг-шмыг.
А бабочка крылышками
Бяк-бяк-бяк-бяк,
А за ней воробышек
Прыг-прыг-прыг-прыг,
Он её голубушку
Шмяк-шмяк-шмяк-шмяк,
Ам ням-ням-ням,
Да и шмыг-шмыг-шмыг-шмыг.  
 Вы мой Ангел, вы мой идеал,
Моя звёздочка, ласточка, рыбка.
Зубы - жемчуг, а губки - коралл,
Хороши также грудь и улыбка.
Я таких никогда не встречал,
Пусть исправится эта ошибка!  
 А бабочка крылышками
Бяк-бяк-бяк-бяк,
А за ней воробышек
Прыг-прыг-прыг-прыг,
Он её голубушку
Шмяк-шмяк-шмяк-шмяк,
Ам ням-ням-ням,
Да и шмыг-шмыг-шмыг-шмыг.
А бабочка крылышками
Бяк-бяк-бяк-бяк,
А за ней воробышек
Прыг-прыг-прыг-прыг,
Он её голубушку
Шмяк-шмяк-шмяк-шмяк,
Ам ням-ням-ням,
Да и шмыг-шмыг-шмыг-шмыг.
А бабочка крылышками
Бяк-бяк-бяк-бяк,
А за ней воробышек
Прыг-прыг-прыг-прыг,
Он её голубушку
Шмяк-шмяк-шмяк-шмяк,
Ам ням-ням-ням,
Да и шмыг-шмыг-шмыг-шмыг.

----------


## wanja

Слова: Ю. Ким
Музыка: Г. Гладков 
Ах, сударыня, вы верно согласитесь,
Что погода хороша, как никогда.
Вот что, сударь, я скажу, я и правда нахожу,
Что погода не такая, как всегда. 
Ах, сударыня, скажите почему же
Этот вечер удивительный такой.
Право, сударь, может быть,
Это сложно объяснить,
Но наверно потому, что вы со мной. 
Ах, сударыня, когда мы с вами вместе,
Все цветочки расцветают на лугу.
Я скажу вам, сударь мой,
Мне бы надо бы домой,
Но цветочки я обидеть не могу. 
Как приятно и забавно,
Что я очень нравлюсь вам.
Ну а вы мне и подавно,
Вот и славно.
Трам-пам-пам.

----------


## wanja

Давайте негромко,
Давайте вполголоса,
Давайте простимся светло.
Неделя, другая,
И мы успокоимся,
Что было, то было, прошло. 
Конечно ужасно,
Нелепо, бессмысленно,
О как-бы начало вернуть.
Начало вернуть
Невозможно, немыслимо.
Ты даже не думай, забудь. 
Займемся обедом,
Займемся нарядами,
Заполним заботами быт.
Так легче, не так ли?
Так проще, не правда ли?
Не правда ли,меньше болит? 
Не будем грустить,
И судьбу заговаривать,
Ей богу, не стоит труда.
Да-да, господа,
Не авось, ни когда-нибудь,
А больше уже никогда. 
Ах как это мило,
Очень хорошо.
Плыло, и уплыло,
Было и прошло.

----------


## wanja

Mare bella donna,
Che un bel canzone,
Sai, che ti amo, sempre amo. 
Donna bella mare,
Credere, cantare,
Dammi il momento,
Che mi piace più! 
Uno, uno, uno, un momento,
Uno, uno, uno sentimento,
Uno, uno, uno complimento
E sacramento, sacramento, sacramento...

----------


## wanja

В жизни давно я понял, кроется гибель где:
В пиве ни кто не тонет, тонут всегда в воде.
Реки, моря, проливы - сколько от них вреда!
Губит людей не пиво, губит людей вода.
Губит людей не пиво, губит людей вода. 
Скажем, в работе нашей друг незабвенный мой,
Пиво всего однажды взял и развел водой.
И, улыбнувшись криво, крикнул он в день суда:
Губит людей не пиво, губит людей вода!
Губит людей не пиво, губит людей вода! 
Если душевно ранен, если с тобой беда,
Ты же пойдешь не в баню, ты ведь придешь сюда.
Ты здесь вздохнешь счастливо, крякнешь и скажешь: да!
Губит людей не пиво, губит людей вода.
Губит людей не пиво, губит людей вода.

----------


## wanja

музыка-Александр Зацепин, слова-Леонид Дербенев, поёт-Олег Даль 
И в жару, и в любой холод,
Где-то здесь Купидон ходит,
С колчаном полным стрел ходит,
Мальчик-Купидон.
Хорошо знает он дело,
У него острые стрелы,
И летят, и летят стрелы,
В нас со всех сторон. 
   Забавляется он с людьми,
И страдаем мы от любви,
И смеётся он, и хохочет он,
Злой шутник, озорник Купидон. 
  Может днём, может быть ночью,
Вновь стрелу пустит он точно,
И в кого знает он точно,
Буду я влюблён.
Хорошо знает он дело,
У него острые стрелы,
И летят, и летят стрелы,
В нас со всех сторон. 
  Забавляется он с людьми,
И страдаем мы от любви,
И смеётся он, и хохочет он,
Злой шутник, озорник Купидон. 
  И смеётся он, и хохочет он,
Злой шутник, озорник Купидон.

----------


## wanja

*музыка-Александр Зацепин, слова-Леонид Дербенев, поёт-Роберт Мушкамбарян 
Ночью вдруг из рук
Выпала гитара,
Ветер дунул вдруг
И любви не стало.
Только тьма в кустах
Мерзнет одиноко,
Как душа пуста
Зимняя дорога.  *  *Только на снегу,
Только на снегу,
Черные подковы.
Но от них вовек не будет
Счастья никакого,
Но от них вовек не будет
Счастья никакого.  *   *Ты, как сон в судьбе,
Песня над снегами.
Знать, коней тебе,
Черти запрягали.
Ты ушла навек,
Так зачем же снова,
Снится белый снег,
Черные подковы.  *   *Только на снегу,
Только на снегу,
Черные подковы.
Но от них вовек не будет
Счастья никакого,
Но от них вовек не будет
Счастья никакого.*

----------


## wanja

*Чёрное - белое*
Музыка: Колмановский Э.
Слова: Танич М. 
Кто ошибётся, кто угадает,
Разное счастье нам выпадает,
Часто простое кажется вздорным,
Чёрное белым, белое чёрным.
Часто простое кажется вздорным,
Чёрное белым, белое чёрным. 
Мы выбираем, нас выбирают,
Как это часто не совпадает,
Я за тобою следую тенью,
Я привыкаю к несовпаденью.
Я за тобою следую тенью,
Я привыкаю к несовпаденью.
Источник teksty-pesenok.ru 
Я привыкаю, я тебе рада,
Ты не узнаешь, да и не надо,
Ты не узнаешь и не поможешь,
Что не сложилось, вместе не сложишь,
Что не сложилось, вместе не сложишь. 
Счастье такая трудная штука,
То дальнозорко, то близоруко,
Часто простое кажется вздорным,
Чёрное белым, белое чёрным.
Часто простое кажется вздорным,
Чёрное белым, белое чёрным. 
Часто простое кажется вздорным,
Чёрное белым, белое чёрным,
Чёрное белым, белое чёрным.

----------


## wanja

Пора-пора-порадуемся на своем веку 
Красавице и кубку, счастливому клинку, 
Пока-пока-покачивая перьями на шляпах, 
Судьбе не раз шепнём: "Мерси боку".  
Опять скрипит потёртое седло, 
И ветер холодит былую рану, 
Куда вас, сударь, к чёрту занесло, 
Неужто вам покой не по карману.  
Пора-пора-порадуемся на своем веку 
Красавице и кубку, счастливому клинку, 
Пока-пока-покачивая перьями на шляпах, 
Судьбе не раз шепнём: "Мерси боку".  
Нужны Парижу деньги - "се ля ви", 
А рыцари ему нужны, тем паче, 
Но что такое рыцарь без любви 
И что такое рыцарь без удачи.  
Пора-пора-порадуемся на своем веку 
Красавице и кубку, счастливому клинку, 
Пока-пока-покачивая перьями на шляпах, 
Судьбе не раз шепнём: "Мерси боку".  
Пока-пока-покачивая перьями на шляпах, 
Судьбе не раз шепнём: "Мерси боку". 
Судьбе не раз шепнём, судьбе не раз шепнём, 
Судьбе шепнём: "Мерси боку", 
"Мерси боку", "Мерси боку"

----------


## wanja

Не думай о секундах свысока,  
Наступит время, сам поймёшь, наверное.  
Свистят они, как пули у виска,  
Мгновения, мгновения, мгновения.    
Мгновения спрессованы в года,  
Мгновения спрессованы в столетия,  
И я не понимаю иногда  
Где первое мгновенье, где последнее.    
У каждого мгновенья свой резон,  
Свои колокола, своя отметина,  
Мгновенья раздают кому позор,  
Кому бесславье, а кому бессмертие.    
Из крохотных мгновений соткан дождь,  
Течёт с небес вода обыкновенная,  
И ты порой почти полжизни ждёшь,  
Когда оно придёт твоё мгновение.    
Придёт оно большое, как глоток,  
Глоток воды во время зноя летнего,  
А в общем, надо просто помнить долг  
От первого мгновенья до последнего.    
Не думай о секундах свысока,  
Наступит время, сам поймёшь, наверное,  
Свистят они, как пули у виска,  
Мгновения, мгновения, мгновения.  
Мгновения.

----------


## wanja

*﻿Снежинка* 
Музыка: Крылатов Е. 
Слова: Дербенев Л.   
Когда в дом входит год молодой, 
А старый уходит вдаль, 
Снежинку хрупкую спрячь в ладонь, 
Желание загадай.  
Смотри с надеждой в ночную синь, 
Не крепко ладонь сжимай, 
И всё, о чём мечталось, проси, 
Загадывай и желай.   
И новый год, что вот-вот настанет, 
Исполнит вмиг мечту твою, 
Если снежинка не растает, 
В твоей ладони не растает, 
Пока часы двенадцать бьют, 
Пока часы двенадцать бьют.   
Когда приходит год молодой, 
А старый уходит прочь, 
Дано свершиться мечте любой, 
Такая уж эта ночь.  
Затихнет всё и замрёт вокруг, 
В преддверии новых дней, 
И обернётся снежинка вдруг 
Жар-птицей в руке твоей.   
И новый год, что вот-вот настанет, 
Исполнит вмиг мечту твою, 
Если снежинка не растает, 
В твоей ладони не растает, 
Пока часы двенадцать бьют, 
Пока часы двенадцать бьют.   
Пока часы двенадцать бьют, 
Пока часы двенадцать бьют.

----------


## wanja

*﻿Три белых коня* Музыка: Крылатов Е.
Слова: Дербенёв Л.
Остыли реки, и земля остыла, 
И чуть нахохлились дома. 
Это в городе тепло и сыро, 
Это в городе тепло и сыро, 
А за городом зима, зима, зима.   
И уносят меня, и уносят меня 
В звенящую снежную даль 
Три белых коня, эх, три белых коня - 
Декабрь, январь и февраль.  
И уносят меня, и уносят меня 
В звенящую снежную даль 
Три белых коня, эх, три белых коня - 
Декабрь, январь и февраль.   
Зима раскрыла снежные объятья, 
И до весны всё дремлет тут, 
Только ёлки в треугольных платьях, 
Только ёлки в треугольных платьях 
Мне навстречу всё бегут, бегут, бегут.   
И уносят меня, и уносят меня 
В звенящую снежную даль 
Три белых коня, эх, три белых коня - 
Декабрь, январь и февраль.  
И уносят меня, и уносят меня 
В звенящую снежную даль 
Три белых коня, эх, три белых коня - 
Декабрь, январь и февраль.   
Остыли реки, и земля остыла, 
Но я мороза не боюсь, 
Это в городе мне грустно было, 
Это в городе мне грустно было, 
А за городом смеюсь, смеюсь, смеюсь.   
И уносят меня, и уносят меня 
В звенящую снежную даль 
Три белых коня, эх, три белых коня - 
Декабрь, январь и февраль.  
И уносят меня, и уносят меня 
В звенящую снежную даль 
Три белых коня, эх, три белых коня - 
Декабрь, январь и февраль.

----------


## wanja

*Мир без любви* 
Представь себе весь этот мир, огромный весь...
Таким какой он есть, на самом деле есть!
С полями, птицами, цветами и людьми,
Но без любви, ты представляешь, без любви!
Есть океаны, облака и города
Лишь о любви никто не слышал никогда... 
Также синей ночью звезды в небе кружат,
Также утром солнце светит с вышины...
Только для чего он и кому он нужен?
Мир, в котором люди друг другу не нужны...
Также гаснет лето и приходит стужа,
И земля под снегом новой ждет весны...
Только мне не нужен, слышишь, мне совсем не нужен
Мир, где мы с тобой друг другу не нужны! 
Представь себе весь этот мир, огромный весь...
Таким какой он есть и что любовь в нем есть!
Когда наполнен он дыханием весны
И напролет ему цветные снятся сны...
И если что-нибудь не ладится в судьбе,
Тот мир, где нет любви опять представь себе! 
Также синей ночью звезды в небе кружат,
Также утром солнце светит с вышины...
Только для чего он и кому он нужен?
Мир, в котором люди друг другу не нужны...
Также гаснет лето и приходит стужа,
И земля под снегом новой ждет весны...
Только мне не нужен, слышишь, мне совсем не нужен
Мир, где мы с тобой друг другу не нужны! 
Только мне не нужен, слышишь, мне совсем не нужен
Мир, где мы с тобой друг другу не нужны! ...

----------


## wanja

Как на Лысой горе Чёртов камень лежит,
Из-под камня того Ведьма-речка бежит.
Пусть прозрачна на вид в Ведьме-речке вода,
Пить не надо её никому никогда. 
В жару и в стужу жгучую, чтоб не было беды,
Hе пей ни в коем случае ты ведьминой воды.
Hе зря от солнца спрятана в крапиву и репей,
И ты её, заклятую не пей, не пей, не пей. 
Птицы там не поют, не растут тростники,
Лишь козлы по весне пьют из Ведьмы-реки.
Прибегают козлы на её берега,
Чтоб быстрей у козлов отрастали рога. 
В жару и в стужу жгучую, чтоб не было беды,
Hе пей ни в коем случае ты ведьминой воды.
Hе зря от солнца спрятана в крапиву и репей,
И ты её, заклятую не пей, не пей, не пей. 
Кто из Ведьмы-реки той водицы отпил,
Позабудет навек тех, что раньше любил.
И опять прибежит на кривой бережок,
И с улыбкой козлы скажут: "Здравствуй, дружок!" 
В жару и в стужу жгучую, чтоб не было беды,
Hе пей ни в коем случае ты ведьминой воды.
Hе зря от солнца спрятана в крапиву и репей,
И ты её, заклятую не пей, не пей, не пей. 
В жару и в стужу жгучую, чтоб не было беды,
Hе пей ни в коем случае ты ведьминой воды.
Hе зря от солнца спрятана в крапиву и репей,
И ты ее, проклятую не пей, не пей, не пей.

----------


## wanja

*Говорят, а ты не верь!*         муз Е.Крылатова
сл. Л. Дербенева 
Говорят, что с каждым годом этот мир стареет,
Солнце прячется за тучу и слабее греет.
Говорят, что все когда-то было лучше, чем теперь.
Говорят, а ты не слушай, говорят, а ты не слушай,
Говорят, а ты не верь. 
Разноцветный, огромный, веселый,
Не подвластный ни дням, ни годам,
Этот мир ослепительно молод,
Столько лет ему сколько и нам. 
Говорят, что по-началу было все чудесней,
Но волшебники исчезли с мамонтами вместе
И в страну чудесных сказок навсегда закрылась дверь.
Говорят, а ты не слушай, говорят, а ты не слушай,
Говорят, а ты не верь 
Разноцветный, огромный, веселый,
Не подвластный ни дням, ни годам,
Этот мир ослепительно молод, 
Столько лет ему сколько и нам. 
Говорят, что правда с кривдой воевать устала,
Что без страха и упрека рыцарей не стало,
Что отныне все на свете ты прямою меркой мерь.
Говорят, а ты не слушай, говорят, а ты не слушай,
Говорят, а ты не верь 
Разноцветный, огромный, веселый,
Не подвластный ни дням, ни годам,
Этот мир ослепительно молод,
Столько лет ему сколько и нам. 
Мир таким и был придуман, юным и бесстрашным
Всемогущим чародеем, рыцарем отважным.
И для радости и счастья нам подарен этот мир
Необъятный и чудесный, необъятный и чудесный,
Чтобы радость нам дарил. 
Разноцветный, огромный, веселый,
Не подвластный ни дням, ни годам,
Этот мир ослепительно молод,
Столько лет ему сколько и нам.

----------


## wanja

Я вам песенку спою про пять минут!  
Эту песенку мою пускай поют!  
Пусть летит она по свету,  
Я дарю Вам песню эту!  
Эту песенку, про пять минут!    
Пять минут, пять минут!  
Бой часов раздастся вскоре!  
Пять минут, пять минут!  
Помиритесь те, кто в ссоре!  
Пять минут, пять минут!  
Разобраться, если строго,  
Даже в эти пять минут  
Можно сделать очень много!  
Пять минут, пять минут!  
Бой часов раздастся вскоре!  
Помиритесь те, кто в ссоре!!!    
На часах у нас двенадцать без пяти!  
Новый год уже, наверное, в пути!  
К нам он мчится полным ходом!  
Скоро скажем: "С новым годом!"  
На часах - двенадцать без пяти!    
Новый год, он не ждет!  Он у самого порога!  
Пять минут пробегут,  
Их осталось так немного!  
Милый друг, поспеши!  
Зря терять минут не надо!  
Что не сказано - скажи,  
Не откладывая на год!  
Милый друг, поспеши!  
Что не сказано скажи,  
Не откладывая на год!!!    
В пять минут решают люди, иногда,  
Не жениться ни за что и никогда!  
Но бывает, что минута все меняет очень круто!  
Все меняет, раз и навсегда!    
Новый год - недалек!  
Пожелать хочу Вам счастья!  
Вот, сидит паренек,  
Без пяти минут он мастер!  
Без пяти, без пяти!  
Но, ведь пять минут - немного!  
Он на правильном пути,  
Хороша его дорога!  
Пять минут - так немного!  
Он на правильном пути,  
Хороша его дорога!!!    
Пусть подхватят в этот вечер там и тут  
Эту песенку мою - про пять минут!  
Но, пока я песню пела, пять минут уж пролетело!  
Новый год! Часы двенадцать бьют!!!   
Новый год настает!  
С Новым годом, с новым счастьем!  
Время мчит нас вперед!  
Старый год - уже не властен!  
Пусть кругом все поет  
И цветут от счастья лица!  
Ведь на то и Новый год,  
Чтобы петь и веселиться!  
Новый год настает!  
С Новым годом, с новым счастьем!  
С Новым годом, с новым счастьем!!!

----------


## wanja

Автор текста :
Р. Бернс  
Перевод: С.Я. Маршак
Композитор (музыка):
В Титов       *Любовь и бедность* 
Любовь и бедность навсегда
Меня поймали в сети.
Но мне и бедность не беда,
Не будь любви на свете.
Зачем разлучница судьба
Всегда любви помеха?
И почему любовь раба
Богатства и успеха? 
 Ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла,
Ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла,
 Ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла,
Ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла. 
 Богатство, честь, в конце концов,
Приносят мало счастья,
И жаль мне трусов и глупцов,
Что их покорны власти.
Твои глаза горят в ответ,
Когда теряю ум я,
А на устах твоих совет -
Хранить благоразумье. 
 Ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла,
Ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла,
 Ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла,
Ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла. 
 На свете счастлив тот бедняк
С его простой любовью,
Кто не завидует никак
Богатому сословью.
Ну почему жестокий рок
Всегда любви помеха?
И не цветет любви цветок
Без славы и успеха? 
 Ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла,
Ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла,
 Ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла,
Ла-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-ла...

----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------


## dic



----------

